# Nikon SB-600 vs. SB-800



## Jon_Are (May 27, 2009)

I have an SB-600 and am considering picking up a second flash. I am just now discovering the cool off-camera wireless tricks my 600 can perform.

So...if I pick up a second 600, am I correct to assume that _both_ 600s will simultaneously flash wirelessly (just as my single 600 does now)? And the camera will 'know' that I have two flashes firing and set them accordingly?

Or do I need an 800 in the 2-flash set-up to 'command' the 600.

If not, what advantages might I get from an 800 vs. a second 600?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## kundalini (May 27, 2009)

I got my usual spam mail from Adorama this week and they were selling the SB600 for ~$225 and I thought to myself, "Geeesh, I only paid $175 for mine." Later I got an 800 for like $315 and even further down the road I got a used 800 (E+ condition) from B&H for ~$250. The price rise is rediculous.

I prefer the 800 but the 600 is a very good flash. If I were buying new and had to be budget conscious, the 600 is a better deal. Assuming you have Commander mode, you can fire two 600s or more without any problems with the built-in as the trigger. This also allows you to set up each of your two 600s on different Groups and vary the ouput of each flash all through the Commander menu.

_You do realize that they don't have to be set line-of-sight to fire remotely....... outside in bright conditions may yeild a different result._


----------



## Jon_Are (May 27, 2009)

> _You do realize that they don't have to be set line-of-sight to fire remotely....... outside in bright conditions may yeild a different result._



Yep. I've been experimenting, hiding it behind chairs, picture frames, etc. Hasn't missed yet.

Seems like it's too bright, though; I have to figure out how to dial it down a notch or two.


----------



## kundalini (May 27, 2009)

Which camera do you have?

In the Commander menu you can set the output of the Groups regardless of the mode.  In TTL, you should be able to go +/- 3.0 comp and in Manual from 1/1 to 1/128.  I haven't used AA, but -- kills the illuminance (good for the built-in).

If it's too bright you can also adjust aperture and/or shutter speed to affect the image.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2009)

You can do that right on your camera in Commander mode, if you have it.

I'll recommend a book for you "The Nikon Creative Lighting System" by Mike Hagen.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 27, 2009)

> Which camera do you have?



I have the D80.



> I haven't used AA, but -- kills the illuminance (good for the built-in)



Sorry, but I have no idea what this means. 



> I'll recommend a book for you "The Nikon Creative Lighting System" by Mike Hagen.



I'll definitely look into that. Thanks.


----------



## kundalini (May 27, 2009)

Jon_Are said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea what this means.


 Page 96 of your D80 manual.


----------



## JerryPH (May 27, 2009)

Since I think the SB-800 is discontinued and ridiculously expensive, the better comparison would be the SB600 vs SB-900.

I own a SB-800 and really like it, but the 900 has a few really nice features like a 200mm zoom, evening light option and a few more nice things... but because of the price and the fact that I have a SB-800, I would go multiple SB-600s over 1 SB-900.


----------



## kami (May 28, 2009)

I have the D80 and 2 SB-600's. You can assign both SB-600's to the same group (and channel) and fire the same output, or you can assign each separately to Group A or B and fire different outputs. 

You can also dial down your flash outputs right from your camera as well. For my flashes, I put stickers marking them as "A" and "B", that way I don't get confused which flashes to dial up or down.

It would also be a good idea to customize your "menu" screen on your D80 since it has a lot of insignificant settings which you hardly use once you set them. This would avoid having to scroll all the way down to the commander mode of your camera each and every time you have to adjust the flashes.

Also, to correct your false assumption, your camera will not "know" that you have 2 flashes. It's not like a bluetooth device that picks up signals from other equipment and detects their presence. Whatever channel and grouping you assign your flashes they will all respond to whatever channel output you assign your D80. You can even have a 3rd or 4th SB-600 and they will all respond appropriately.


----------



## Jon_Are (May 28, 2009)

Excellent post, Kami; thanks.

Jon


----------



## manaheim (May 28, 2009)

I have both.  I generally wind up using my 600 more... I find the 800 is actually kinda overpowered for some situations... but then, really, I'm still a bit of a flash noob.  I use mine a lot, but I've barely scratched the surface on really understanding them.  Something I need to work on.

Whatever the case, the 600 is a real workhorse and you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## RONDAL (May 29, 2009)

aside from the fact it has no AC adaptor


----------



## manaheim (May 29, 2009)

RONDAL said:


> aside from the fact it has no AC adaptor


 
I assume you mean to say that the SB800 has an optional AC adapter of some kind... of which I wasn't aware, but I would believe.

The SB600 has quite a few less capabilities than the SB800... the question, however, is do you need them?


----------



## RONDAL (May 29, 2009)

if you wanted to upgrade beyond CLS to radio triggering its kind of nice to have somewhere to plug the receiver into.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2009)

manaheim said:


> I have both.


Me too, a couple of 600s and an 800 for on camera use (commander mode or otherwise).



manaheim said:


> I find the 800 is actually kinda overpowered for some situations


It should not be.  The SB-800 can go down to 1/128th power and the SB-600 only goes down to 1/64th.  In either case, with power settings that low, your flash has to be inches away from a subject to be of any useful benefit.  



manaheim said:


> I use mine a lot, but I've barely scratched the surface on really understanding them. Something I need to work on.


 
Dare I say the strobist group?  lol
Here too:
The Jerry Blog!: Nikon CLS play time!

The Jerry Blog!: Specific settings for various CLS Configurations

The Jerry Blog!: High-Speed and no CLS



manaheim said:


> Whatever the case, the 600 is a real workhorse and you can't go wrong with it.


 
I agree.  As long as people know that the SB-600 has no integrated sync port, is slightly less powerful than the SB-800/900, has no integrated commander mode support and has no integrated SU-4 or external triggering method, they are wonderful and I really am enjoying mine as well.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2009)

RONDAL said:


> if you wanted to upgrade beyond CLS to radio triggering its kind of nice to have somewhere to plug the receiver into.


 
Hotshoe adapter... available at B&H, Adorama or my fav... flashzebra.com so its not like this is hard to find.


----------

